
Show HN: Seetly – a tool for capturing and sharing information in your images - thecaddy1
https://www.seetly.com/?referral=hackernews
======
fiatjaf
Images + spreadsheet? This is strange, but I see it being very useful (I just
realized this utility after reading the use cases on the landing page, but I
wouldn't use it the way it is shown on the actual examples).

The problem will be to drive adoption of such a strange new concept.

~~~
thecaddy1
I agree. I've got a handful people using it for the small offices, a lot of
the everyday items they were keeping track of using spreadsheets tied to some
desk number. We are exploring what other applications this could be used for,
a big one was event planning. What were you thinking it could be used for?

